# Schriftart anhängen & dynamisch verwenden



## fatmike (2. September 2005)

eÖÖ!

folgende Problemstellung:
habe auch ein Forum, in das von Usern gepostet werden kann -> Beiträge werden, so wie hier auch Tabellarisch ausgegeben. Beim Klick auf d. jeweilige Thema kommt man (ja, php / sql) dann eben zu der jeweiligen Rubrik.

Dort siehts so aus, dass wieder mit 1 Tabelle die UNter-Einträge aufgelistet sind.

Als Überschrift dieser Tabelle hätte ich gerne den Namen der Rubrik.
Nachdem jeder User eigene Rubriken eröffnen kann & ich für diese Überschrift 1 eiegen Schriftart machen möchte, müsste ich diese ja embedden.

Hm, 
- welches Prog wäre fürs Schriftarterstellen (pixelschrift, will aber eine selbst amchen & nix runterladen) empfehlenswert? (das eucedit.exe von windows? hat wer erfahrung damit)
- ist der Aufwand empfehlenswert?

THX, ciao,
Michi


----------



## wbl (2. September 2005)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Kann ich eine Font auch aus einem Unterverzeichnis (z.B. "fonts"), dass auf einem Server liegt, laden? Sonst müsste sich ja jeder die Schriftart runterladen. Das muss doch gehen, oder?


----------



## fatmike (4. September 2005)

eÖÖ!

also, dass es funktioniert, 1 Schriftart am server zur Verfügung zu stellen, auf die dann zugegriffen wird weiß ich ...

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das hier behandelt wird, aber ich nehm an, dort teht was drüber:
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/schrift_datei.htm

Hauptproblem m1er Frage war aber: mit welchem Tool (gratis) macht man Pixelfonts am schnellsten - bzw. hat wer 1 Tutorial parat?
evtl mit Anleitung, wie man das dann embedded?

ciao


----------



## Gumbo (4. September 2005)

Eine Schriftart zu erstellen ist nicht mal eben eine Arbeit von wenigen Minuten. Das sollte dir erst einmal klar sein. Wenn du dir Arbeit ersparen möchtest, kannst du auf bereits existierende Pixel-Schriftarten zurückgreifen. Darüber hinaus schätze ich die Silkscreen-Schriftart als bereits relativ weit verbreitet.

Das Problem an der Darstellung von Text in benutzerdefinierten Schriften ist nur, dass der Benutzer diese auf seinem System installiert haben muss. Diese zum Herunterladen und Installieren anzubieten ist zwar eine Möglichkeit, allerdings wird dies wohl kaum einer machen. Auch das Benutzen von selbstdefinierte Schriften durch CSS – was du bereits durch den Verweis angemerkt hast – fällt leider aus, da meines Wissens nur der Internet Explorer sowie der Netscape ab der Version 4 dies unterstützen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wären so genannte Image-Replacement-Techniken, die jedoch leider alle wieder Vor- und Nachteile haben. Einige Basieren dabei allein auf CSS oder JavaScript oder beidem.
Ich persönlich empfehle dir das Inman Flash Replacement, wozu allerdings Flash-Kenntnisse erforderlich sind.


----------



## chrisbergr (4. September 2005)

Hm, ich weiß jetzt nicht, welches Programm man da am besten verwendet, allerdings finde ich es seltsam, dass du da einen Link postest und darunter nach einer Anleitung frägst, die du genau dort findest.

@wbl: Klar, schau dir den Link an, dort siehst du wie du die Font-Datei einbindest. Aber leider geht das nicht mit den f Schriftarten. Aber es müsste doch sicher ein PRogramm per Google finden lassen, welches Schriften in andere Formate konvertieren kann.

Gruß

Edit: THX @ Gumbo, das mit den verschiedenen Browsern war mir neu.

*Edit #2:* Wenn du PHP zur Verfügung hast, würde ich dein Problem mit dem imagecreate() Befehl lößen, dort kannst du Text mit einer Schriftart einbinden, hier funktionieren auch f Formate und das funktioniert in allen Browsern (die Bilder anzeigen).


----------

